# Here's a guy that starts high



## halfatruck (Jan 29, 2014)

He will take an offer.....
http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/bik/4309879373.html


----------



## Mybluevw (Jan 29, 2014)

I think you are right...He must be high


----------



## stoney (Jan 29, 2014)

Come on guys, IT"S A SCHWINN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  We all know ALL Schwinns are worth a ton of $-----Sarcasm?  Yes


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 29, 2014)

*High- how high?*

Might have had a recent trip to Colorado.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jan 29, 2014)

Does seem like a lot of people do not have a handle on that tricky decimal point thing.


----------



## Duck (Jan 29, 2014)

Everyone needs at least one Schwinn Breeze in their 401 k ...


----------



## bike (Jan 29, 2014)

*what is*



Duck said:


> Everyone needs at least one Schwinn Breeze in their 401 k ...




a 401k? A new type of barn?


----------



## jkent (Jan 29, 2014)

Knock off 2 zeros and I'm a buyer.
jkent


----------



## MarkG (Jan 29, 2014)

Probably $30. The finger kepta tappin.


----------



## tanksalot (Jan 29, 2014)

I have a rare boys model does that mean I can get more $ ..


----------



## bike (Jan 29, 2014)

*all the old*

wake and bake....


----------

